# cannot install postfix from ports



## ccc (Apr 9, 2012)

I cannot install postfix from ports on FreeBSD 8.2 due to the following error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix
bsd# make install clean
===>  postfix-2.9.1,1 is an interactive port.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
```


----------



## painless (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you have BATCH=yes or equivalent set in make.conf?


----------



## ccc (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, sorry, that was it and now it works well.


----------



## ccc (Apr 9, 2012)

BTW should I remove sendmail, if I install postfix?

I've already done the following entries:
	
	



```
# Fix compressed man pages
To enable postfix startup script please add postfix_enable="YES" in
your rc.conf

If you not need sendmail anymore, please add in your rc.conf:

sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"

And you can disable some sendmail specific daily maintenance routines in your
/etc/periodic.conf file:

daily_clean_hoststat_enable="NO"
daily_status_mail_rejects_enable="NO"
daily_status_include_submit_mailq="NO"
daily_submit_queuerun="NO"

If /etc/periodic.conf does not exist please create it and add those values.
```


----------



## painless (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, for myself I didn't worry about trying to remove or not build sendmail. I pretty much followed the steps you did, and configured mailer.conf. Everything seemed to work fine.

Plus, I run some sendmail milters with postfix and I am pretty sure I need the libmilter library from sendmail to build these.


----------



## ccc (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

